# Just for info



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi I dropped my car to get my seat repaired under warranty (the side trim on the supersports) and when it was dropped home to me after for some reason I checked my tracker and found out it was taken for two drives?!? And not short spins!! I had dash cams fited and discovered a couple were brought out on two test drives without my knowledge. Needless to say I was not happy and queried it and eventually they admitted after I said I had tracker and video proof. Aparently they arranged test drive of my car when they heard it was coming in for repair work.. they offered me a free service. Not sure I'm very happy but I suppose no damage was done except to their reputation. Lesson is check your mileage or other to make sure they dont take your car out for a joy ride!! :twisted:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Name the dealer. I would not be happy at all with this. I wouldn't accept just a free service.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Quite honestly one of the stupidest things I've heard a centre doing, I hope it's not mines.

I wonder if your car was even covered in the event of an accident.

A free service sounds like a quick resolution for them but I'd wouldn't be settling on it.

I'm sure Audi UK would have something to say too as it's really bad publicity.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

That is just outrageous, and could be bordering on illegal. How dare they.
I would be after much much much more than a free service. If it was me - i would be all over social media and potentially the press.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I dropped my car to get my seat repaired under warranty (the side trim on the supersports) and when it was dropped home to me after for some reason I checked my tracker and found out it was taken for two drives?!? And not short spins!! I had dash cams fitted and discovered a couple were brought out on two test drives without my knowledge. Needless to say I was not happy and queried it and eventually they admitted after I said I had tracker and video proof. Apparently they arranged test drive of my car when they heard it was coming in for repair work.. they offered me a free service. Not sure I'm very happy but I suppose no damage was done except to their reputation. Lesson is check your mileage or other to make sure they dont take your car out for a joy ride!! :twisted:


Im like 99.9% sure that this is illegal. If they took it for a test drive to test the seats (the side trims) and the car was driven by Audi employee that would be completely ok.

What they did is disgusting!! It's no different than joyride. Whats next? They sell your car next time because someone offered a good price for it? Audi be like: Yo man I know you stopped with us to repair that faulty air con vent. However this guy didnt mind it so we sold him the car. Sooooo... you knoooww.... here is an Oyster with first two zones for a month. :lol 
Whats if your car was in a car accident? Who would pay the damages? The couple who were unauthorised to drive, or the dealership?

Sue them or threaten to sue. They will either give more or pay more in court. Consult your lawyer for the possible actions. Id milk this till its dry. And you were actually the victim here with uncompromising evidence.
Id say dont settle with them. As tempting as it is just dont. You are in power here and you have an obligation to sue them because: 
1.they see/saw you as piece of trash with zero respect to you and your possession, 
2. they compromised a sacred trust that was implied between customer and the service centre.

There is zero chance that you will lose and Im 99.9% sure that they need your permission and even then there is nothing in any contract that state that this is allowed. Much less without your permission.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

If this has happened in England, several offences appear to have been committed.
1- Taking a vehicle without owners consent.
2-Theft of petrol.
3-Abstracting electricity(from car battery).
Also I would presume that the dealerships insurance to drive a car on a road, only applies to vehicles used with the owners permission, so potentially offence of using on a road without insurance?
I would report this to the police and do not let them fob you off.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had the opposite when my wife's Mini was in for a service and some work. They said they had taken the car out and couldn't reproduce the fault. Yet her tracker showed that it had never left the compound.

Lying dealers need to get wise if they want to still get away with this sort of crap.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

If they had sought your permission first and offered you a free service then, subject to your agreement, that would have been fair enough. However to do this behind your back is almost unbelievable. I really do think that you must pursue this further, probably through Audi UK where you should lodge a formal complaint and insist that the matter is investigated by a very senior member of staff. You may not wish to name the particular dealership on this forum, but an indication of the general geographic area would be helpful.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

OP to summarize all of this.

We all agree that you should file a formal complaint to Audi UK and most likely consult with your lawyer. There is a definite breach of contract.

I would be very interested in the post results of this.
Keep us posted with whats happening.

Good luck and dont sell yourself for cheap/quick reparations. You have every right to be angry.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

That is really outrageous. A free service certainly doesn't seem like adequate recompense. One has to wonder how common an occurrence this is for them. Taking it up with Audi UK might reduce the likelihood that they'd pull something like this in the future.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

To claim financial compensation you need to prove you have suffered some quantifiable loss.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

cliveju said:


> To claim financial compensation you need to prove you have suffered some quantifiable loss.


The _direct_ financial loss associated with the use of fuel and wear and tear is easily quantified via the tracker & dashcam. But that's not really the point. Taking a vehicle unlawfully and without consent for the reasons of financial gain (to sell an equivalent car) is the point. Lawyer first thing Monday.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I couldn't say how much I think that's disgraceful. Absolutely not on one bit. I'd complain to Audi big time.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

TRTT said:


> cliveju said:
> 
> 
> > To claim financial compensation you need to prove you have suffered some quantifiable loss.
> ...


If a crime haa been committed you report it to the police.
If you see a lawyer, fine, but they charge £200 per hour plus vat. I would say, get over it, move on and take future business elsewhere.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

cliveju said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > cliveju said:
> ...


Normally Id say yes. Just get over it at take your business elsewhere. However the OP has undisputed evidence of misuse of his property and Audi was caught red handed. Why he shouldn't be compensated and Audi dealership punished? OP deserves a compensation and Audi needs to learn that stuff like this IS NOT ACCEPTABLE and borderline ILLEGAL!! Today its OP's car tomorrow its yours.
We as consumers allow dictate how corporations behave towards us. Leave them without any sort of control and you are left with: Comcast, HP, Apple, Audi who apparently runs a rent a car service on the side...aka. companies that do whatever they pease and treat customers like dirt.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

at least ask for R8 to test drive for a week or two :lol:


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it would be difficult to quantify a material consequential loss from this bad behaviour. Cost to their reputation would be much higher if it became known they did this.

I'd be include to ask for something like this by way of a good will gesture.

https://www.parkers.co.uk/car-advice/audi-sport-driving-experience-review/

and at over £700 that should teach them not to use your car as a test mule to sell another one!

Ian.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

If it was me,they have offered a free service so depending how long you are keeping your car ask for the 3 year service plan which is put on the Audi service websites.Also get it in writing so you can take your car to any Audi dealership.Name and shame the dealership and never darken their door again. I did this when I went to pick up my TT after I had some warranty work done and the car had oily hand prints down both doors.I kicked off and ended up with 2 free service.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

where was this :x


----------



## StraySheep (Mar 3, 2009)

If it happened to my TTRS, I will demand at least 50% off an extended warranty for 3+ years or a free Audi-sport driving experience.

You give my car for someone else to test drive, now the dealership should pay for me to drive your Audi-sport cars at the track as compensation.

Don't let the dealer off the hook with some kind of big compensation. You can always escalate the issue to corporate Audi.

Don't give in for free services and don't never go back to that dealer for service.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I dropped my car to get my seat repaired under warranty (the side trim on the supersports) and when it was dropped home to me after for some reason I checked my tracker and found out it was taken for two drives?!? And not short spins!! I had dash cams fited and discovered a couple were brought out on two test drives without my knowledge. Needless to say I was not happy and queried it and eventually they admitted after I said I had tracker and video proof. Aparently they arranged test drive of my car when they heard it was coming in for repair work.. they offered me a free service. Not sure I'm very happy but I suppose no damage was done except to their reputation. Lesson is check your mileage or other to make sure they dont take your car out for a joy ride!! :twisted:


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

DOD00 said:


> Hi I dropped my car to get my seat repaired under warranty (the side trim on the supersports) and when it was dropped home to me after for some reason I checked my tracker and found out it was taken for two drives?!? And not short spins!! I had dash cams fited and discovered a couple were brought out on two test drives without my knowledge. Needless to say I was not happy and queried it and eventually they admitted after I said I had tracker and video proof. Aparently they arranged test drive of my car when they heard it was coming in for repair work.. they offered me a free service. Not sure I'm very happy but I suppose no damage was done except to their reputation. Lesson is check your mileage or other to make sure they dont take your car out for a joy ride!! :twisted:


As others have said there is a criminal case here, Namely taking and driving away. The customer driving the car would have a reasonable defence for court but the salesman wouldn't have a leg to stand on. This all hinges on you making a criminal complaint and following through to court though. I can't help but feel the other driver is as innocent as you in this instance but the charge for them as the driver would be taking and driving away and the charge for the salesman would be allowing himself to be carried. It is then up to them to offer a reasonable defence to the court. With the evidence you have there would be a decent chance of securing a conviction.

What you can't do though is extort the dealership into giving you what you want under the threat that if they don't you will take them to court. You either want to make a criminal complaint or you don't.

Did the dealership explain why your car was used? Was it a matter of a potential customer looking to test drive a particular car and the dealership didn't have any of that spec other than yours? Who authorised the test drive? What paperwork do they have in relation to the drive? I know anytime I have been to my dealer I have to supply my details and driving licence so the dealership can complete a risk assessment for insurance. I would submit a GDPR (if UK) in relation to all details and records held involving your vehicle. The dealership have 30 days to comply and the penalties as serious for failing to do so.

Once you have obtained all the details I would suggest contacting Audi UK direct to report the franchise and have their view on it.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

You might want to try BBC's watchdog researchers. It's shocking practice. I'd like to know which dealer or area this was at to avoid similar. Do nothing and they'll do it again and again.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It is shocking practice, but you'll get nowhere with going to court and certainly nowhere going to Audi UK

All this theft of this and that is nonsense ( theft of electricity :lol: ). Your car would have been covered by group dealer insurance should anything have happened anyway.

Take it up with the GSM and demand compensation for the petrol used, a couple of services and some vouchers, that's about your lot and if you're not happy,
well don't use them again.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

These days the police rarely take any action when a car is stolen by thieves. So the chances of them doing so for a car that was taken for a short while and returned undamaged would seem remote.
Even if the dealer had taken the test driver's details if they had any sense they would "lose" them once they knew a prosecution was pending and without a named driver that case is going nowhere.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ZephyR2 said:


> These days the police rarely take any action when a car is stolen by thieves. So the chances of them doing so for a car that was taken for a short while and returned undamaged would seem remote.
> Even if the dealer had taken the test driver's details if they had any sense they would "lose" them once they knew a prosecution was pending and without a named driver that case is going nowhere.


Isn't UK one of the rare countries that accepts video material as admissible evidence? Otherwise why would you have all those CCTV systems on every 100m in London? The video should provide enough evidence that the car was being used with out owner knowledge and far away from any regular procedure.

Also someone said before. The charge should be against Audi not the test drivers, who most likely had no idea that the car was not owned by the dealership. The charge wouldn't be grand theft auto. But more likely something to do with miss use of private property with out the owners consent all charges resting on Audi dealership or some other legal mumbo jumbo...

The legal issue is that Audi did something that was never discusses by the owner of the car and done something that hasn't been stated in any legal suer "terms and conditions" or contract?


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> These days the police rarely take any action when a car is stolen by thieves. So the chances of them doing so for a car that was taken for a short while and returned undamaged would seem remote.
> Even if the dealer had taken the test driver's details if they had any sense they would "lose" them once they knew a prosecution was pending and without a named driver that case is going nowhere.


The offence of Taking And Driving Away is completed. Theft of fuel and abstraction of electricity are irrelevant in this instance. Had there been damage it would have been Aggravated TADA. The police gather evidence of an offence, present it to the Crown Prosecution Service who then decide if there is a reasonable chance of a securing a conviction and is it in the public interest to do so. However this can only be done with the victim proving the evidence in court, in other words confirming his dash cam footage.

It comes down to what DOD00 actually wants. Maybe this has all been resolved to their satisfaction.

The general behaviour of the dealer though is what needs questioned most. Personally I would want answers as to how this happened and who allowed it to happen. These are questions I personally would want asked and answered by Audi rather than the dealership.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DOD00 what did you decide to do?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Cbc


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> Cbc


What does that stand for? :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> DOD00 said:
> 
> 
> > Cbc
> ...


It stands for SFA, because that's all he could do


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

In the end I got a 3 yr service deal as I didn't want to get anyone fired. No damage to my car so I didn't think it was worth creating too much hassle. All I'll say is it won't happen to me again and the funny thing is I keep getting free stuff delivered to me from Audi - flash drives and all sorts of other rubbish telling me they think they got away lightly! Anyway just keep an eye on what they get up to!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DOD00 said:


> In the end I got a 3 yr service deal as I didn't want to get anyone fired. No damage to my car so I didn't think it was worth creating too much hassle. All I'll say is it won't happen to me again and the funny thing is I keep getting free stuff delivered to me from Audi - flash drives and all sorts of other rubbish telling me they think they got away lightly! Anyway just keep an eye on what they get up to!


They definitely got away lightly especially because they did not expect you to have a camera. If I was in your place someone would have gotten fired and that person probably deserves it because what they did was horrid towards a loyal customer. (akin to taking your wife to a dentist and then finding out that he did not only pull out a root canal off her while she was asleep) :lol:

However I am glad that you're at least satisfied to some degree and that you are happy OP. Hope none of us or you get anything similar like that ever again.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

DOD00 said:


> In the end I got a 3 yr service deal as I didn't want to get anyone fired. No damage to my car so I didn't think it was worth creating too much hassle. All I'll say is it won't happen to me again and the funny thing is I keep getting free stuff delivered to me from Audi - flash drives and all sorts of other rubbish telling me they think they got away lightly! Anyway just keep an eye on what they get up to!


Can you at least share who the dealer is?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

still name the dealer! Dopn't want anyone joyriding my car other than me of course


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

placeborick said:


> still name the dealer! Dopn't want anyone joyriding my car other than me of course


Helpful maybe if you believe its just that one dealer that pulls a stunt link that. :?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

1. Ask for the dealer & its location
2. Book an appointment there
3. Leave your TT with a hidden go pro
4. Inevitably catch them in the act
5. Get 3 years service & goodies
7. Go to a pub and grab a pint.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Reminds me of that "Don't wash my car" incident caught on camera at a dealer up North...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

leopard said:


> Reminds me of that "Don't wash my car" incident caught on camera at a dealer up North...


Enlighten me


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=985217

Video has been changed though...


----------

